# Feedback Needed



## TobyR. (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey everyone! Below I have a clip from a blog on my shop's web-site that I would like some feedback on. If you would, read it and tell me *your* thoughts. I have folks come into the shop that say they have read the info but the way the site is set up it is difficult for us non-computer savvy folks to reply to.



It seems that every day while at the shop something comes up that I wish I could share with lots of people. I covered broadheads v. field points in another blog and have gotten some great feedback from folks that have come into the shop and talked to me about it... but no one replied to the blog. Hopefully if you read this and have any comments, questions or totally disagree with me, you will post it here and we can all learn from it.

Thought #1. Shooting a release CORRECTLY. I personally think that how you operate your release is the single most important part of your shot sequence. I firmly believe that there must be a "surprise" element every time your release goes off. If you are doing it correctly, you know exactly what I am talking about. Most everyone who is reading this has shot a gun before and I am sure have had someone tell them to "squeeze the trigger." While it is very important to do so with a gun, I believe it is at least 10 times more important with a bow. Imagine trying to shoot a gun with no barrel. Sounds crazy doesn't it? But that is exactly what we archery folks are doing. Every time you release an arrow it is "propelled" from the rear with nothing guiding it except the archer. (a.k.a. "the nut on the handle") When done correctly, every time the shot goes off there is an involuntary flow-through by the archer, the release hand will fly straight back, your shoulder blades will "click together" and there will be some movement of the bow arm. If you have heard the term "explosion" this is what they are talking about. It is uncontrollable.

Why is this important? Lots of reasons.... here are my 2 favorites.

First off, it FORCES you to aim. When I say aim I'm not talking about sticking your pin on the spot and "lettin' it rip." I'm talking about really aiming.... burning a hole in the CENTER of the spot, centering your pin in the peep sight, centering your pin in the center of the spot and and HOLDING it there. As soon as you get the sight aligned perfectly you begin your squeeze and you hold your sight there until the release goes off and scares the dickens out of you!! That's what I mean by aiming! After a few shots you will get used to the fact that you don't know EXACTLY when the release is going to go off but the "surprise" should always be there. It forces you to aim because since you don't know exactly when it is going to go off you don't dare let it drift off the spot because if your luck is like mine, that is definitely when it will go!! Line everything about your sight up, hold it on the spot, squeeze off the shot..... sounds easy enough!!!

Secondly, it is much more consistent. While there are a few exceptions, most people who "rip" or "punch" a release are not very accurate. The aiming sequence is usually not nearly as precise simply because they do not hold it there long enough to get things lined up as accurately as they should. As soon as it looks good, they shoot it. Many "command" shooters never even stop on the spot, they just shoot it as the pin passes through. Snap shooting will eventually lead to "target panic." If you have ever experienced it you know what I am talking about, if you haven't, it would take a week for me to explain it. Just take my word for it.... it's ugly!! Squeeze your release EVERY shot and you will never have to live through the agony of target panic.
It's easy to tell if an archer is a "Squeezer" or a "Ripper". I can spot a ripper from across a crowded room. Watch their release hand. A squeezer's hand will fly back when the shot breaks while a ripper's hand will barely move... or worse, fly out away from their face. Watch their bow arm. A ripper's bow arm will barely move at all when the shot is ripped while a squeezer's bow arm will have a definite controlled explosion when all the pressure on it is suddenly removed. My favorite ripper tipper is to watch their bow hand. Watch it closely and you will see many rippers actually close their grip BEFORE the shot goes off!
Work hard on your release technique from day one. Squeeze off each and every shot while maintaining good form and you will be shocked at how tight your arrow grouping will become!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Good article.

I explain the shot like this.

You know when your tieing your shoes and you pull up hard on a shoe lace and it breaks. Surprises you doesn't it. That is the same feeling you should get when your release goes off.


----------



## TobyR. (Jul 31, 2005)

subconsciously said:


> You know when your tieing your shoes and you pull up hard on a shoe lace and it breaks. Surprises you doesn't it. That is the same feeling you should get when your release goes off.


Good analogy.... I'll have to use that..... with your permission of course!! :wink:


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> Good article.
> 
> I explain the shot like this.
> 
> You know when your tieing your shoes and you pull up hard on a shoe lace and it breaks. Surprises you doesn't it. That is the same feeling you should get when your release goes off.


I like that! Not scared but "oh"


----------

